
How heroes can be toxic to a company - elvio
https://medium.com/@elviovicosa/how-heroes-can-be-toxic-to-a-company-bbfcdebca0c
======
0x49
I disagree with the premise of this article. A hero is someone who can get
something done that others cannot (and maybe in a short amount of time). But,
they arent followed no questions asked.

They also should be praised. If i sacrifice my time and sanity to get a
project done (and nobody else has the ability), the least i should get is some
recognition.

I was in a situatin where i worked a full week with 2 other co-workers for 12+
hours each day to get an important project done. The boss didnt give the
promised extra vacation days because it would "set a bad example to the rest
of the employees".

I quit within 2 months and they had a problem keeping anyone good after that.
Talented people like to be recognized in some form. If they arent, expect your
workers to only do the bare minimum.

